# Very Low AMH & Clomid



## TTC74

So, my AMH is considered very low at .03. At my ultrasound yesterday, REidentified 8 follicles. So, he's starting me on a round of Clomid. Anyone else with very low AMH have success with just Clomid?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I haven't had success but just wanted to say 8 follicles is good. Was that 4 on each ovary? My amh (uk) is 3 and during ivf I had 4 follies on my only ovary. 

Good luck and keep us posted. X


----------



## 2plus1more

I agree, 8 is great! AMH and antral follicle counts generally correlate and yours don't. I think your AMH value is incorrect, but just my guess.


----------



## TTC74

Mrs W 11 said:


> I haven't had success but just wanted to say 8 follicles is good. Was that 4 on each ovary?

It was 8 total split between my 2 ovaries. I wish that the 5 were on the right side since they can't detect whether my left tube is functional (apparently it got all twisted around or something during an appendicitis infection, but they think it probably still works; they just aren't sure). At any rate, it is 3 on the right side and 5 on the left. 

I'm so impatient for the TWW this cycle.


----------



## aalam9199

I would love to know more about low AMH and clomid as well. In the same situation. Very low AMH and on clomid. Hoping it works this time. Good luck to you !


----------



## TTC74

Aalam - GL to you! I'm in my 1st TWW on clomid now. Im holding my breath with anticipation.


----------



## julesjules100

Afraid clomid didn't work for me. I was already ovulating every month so all that happened for me was that I felt crazy for most of the month and then still released one egg! Gonal F worked much better for me. 

That said, fingers crossed for you! They wouldn't be trying it if it wasn't reasonable to do so. Have they said how long they would keep you on it for? x


----------



## TTC74

They said I could take clomid for up to 3 months. I will probably be starting my second cycle later this week. I got a BFN at 12 DPO today. I had a blood draw done a couple of hours ago for an HCG screen. So, I'll know for sure soon.


----------



## julesjules100

How did you get on...? x


----------



## TTC74

I had no luck with my first month of clomid. I'm going in tomorrow for an antral follicle count to start my second month on Saturday.


----------



## tag74

Hey, just wanted to say hi. I'm 40 and on cycle 8. If this cycle doesn't work, they want me to start Clomid and do IUI. My AMH was .4 Ugh!!! Following you and good luck!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I did clomid for many many many months. I never had any luck with it (and I turned out to be allergic to it as well). 

Took me 7 years to get pregnant with my daughter. We did a TON of trial & error and finally found an amazing RE (the 3rd doctor I found/tried). 
On my successful cycle we used 5mg Femara (way better than clomid) CD3-7. I also used Follistim injections on CD5, CD7 and CD9. Added in ovidrel around CD17 & had an IUI the following day. My DH also has low sperm count (only 6 million). And we got pregnant!!! 

With my son, we tried the same recipe & it failed 4 times. So we moved onto IVF. 

There's many many many drug combinations to try out. Keep the faith & if it doesn't work, ask your doctor to try something new. 

You can look into Bravelle & Menopur, both are used for egg quality. I absolutely recommend Follistim & Femara as well! I think they are amazing drugs without all the crazy side effects :) 

Good luck!!!


----------



## lisap2008

I am in my 40s and have been taking ubiquinol and pine bark extract for 6 months and just started PQQ an important antioxidant, promotes creation of new mitochondria, and I am responding very well to clomid , I dont know my AMH numbers though. but I have read of other women as well responding better to stims after taking co-q10 or Ubiquinol so I highly recommend it if your not taking it already.


----------



## tag74

Thanks for your comments!

I took Clomid days 3-7 and just had an ultrasound this morning on cycle day 10. I have 3 follicles. 1 mature at 15.5 and 2 at 13.5. My lining is 7.5. And my OPK is flashing a smiley. Hoping to get my peak reading in the next 48 hours and then we are going to be doing IUI. Hoping all my numbers is the recipe for my our miracle.


----------



## TTC74

Well, it turns out the clomid didn't work for me. I'm moving on to folliistim with an hcg trigger shot and IUI next cycle. Fx!


----------

